

GitHub: How a Tool With a Funny Name Could Revolutionize Medical Research - ahmadss
http://thehealthcareblog.com/blog/2013/07/28/i-have-seen-the-future-and-they-call-it-github/

======
adam_lowe
This is great. Glad to see this happening in the medical community. Wish it
would happen with Congress and government as well like so many have suggested.
I will say the web UI Github has provided on top of Git gives me hope for
these initiatives.

